# Hand Knitted "You've Been Snowballed" Snow Woman Teacosy/Toy



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I am a very busy knitting bee today working on collections. This is one of my festive offerings This Snow Woman is a fun and quick knit and you can have this as a tea cosy with a toy variation.

This fits a family size teapotxx
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/youve-been-snowballed-snow-woman-tea-cosy-with-toy-variation

£1.25
$2.00


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Your Snow-woman is adorable. She would brighten any kitchen :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

missmolly said:


> Your Snow-woman is adorable. She would brighten any kitchen :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much Miss Molly. Doing this collection really gets you into the Christmas Spirit of things.xx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is too adorable.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

How cute is that???? Creative as can be!!!! I like it!!!! ;0)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> That is too adorable.


Ahh thank you xx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> How cute is that???? Creative as can be!!!! I like it!!!! ;0)


I really wanted to do a festive Tea Cosy. So thrilled you like this onexx


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How adorable! Love that hat!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you Rainbo! Hope you are having a great weekendxx


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Love tea cosies and this is one of the cutest I have seen!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Patian said:


> Love tea cosies and this is one of the cutest I have seen!


I am so thrilled you like this one Patianxx


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

She is so cute! I've been looking at tea cosies. My youngest daughter is a tea drinker & thought I might do one for her. If not for Christmas but for her birthday.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthieB said:


> She is so cute! I've been looking at tea cosies. My youngest daughter is a tea drinker & thought I might do one for her. If not for Christmas but for her birthday.


I wanted this Snow Woman to be chic. I am so pleased you like it Ruthie and its lovely to hear from youxx


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely any more patterns with this wool


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

crafty carol said:


> lovely any more patterns with this wool


Yes, I am lining some up. Some will be loaded on either later tonight or tommorrow. I hope you will like what you seexx


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

where r u putting up your patterns


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

where r u putting up your patterns


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

crafty carol said:


> where r u putting up your patterns


They will be announced on here when they are ready with links.
Hope this helpsxx


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank u x


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I just purchased your pattern - couldn't resist! Now to find what I need to make one - thank you!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Patian said:


> I just purchased your pattern - couldn't resist! Now to find what I need to make one - thank you!


Thank you so much for your support Patian. I have just sent you an e mailxx


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I just tried the link it doesn't work--Ravelry calls it "a bit shaky"


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

kippyfure said:


> I just tried the link it doesn't work--Ravelry calls it "a bit shaky"


Hi Kippyfure

Ahh Ravelry has temporarily gone down. They should be back online soon. I will keep checking the status and will notifyxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

kippyfure said:


> I just tried the link it doesn't work--Ravelry calls it "a bit shaky"


Ravelry is now back online so you shouldn't have any problem with the link now. Do let me know if there is still a problem.

xx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Ruthie looks gorgeous, great pattern


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Very clever.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Darling Snow woman tea cozy.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Adorable. At first I didn't even see the teapot peaking out.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Izziebear said:


> Very clever.


Thank you very much IzziebearXX


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Darling Snow woman tea cozy.


Thank you so much Camillaxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Darling Snow woman tea cozy.


Thank you so much Camillaxx


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Really cute tea cosy! Wonderful idea!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Really cute tea cosy! Wonderful idea!


Thank you so much knittingkitty. I am what you might say today completely knitted out. Been a rather full on weekend with the needles. Its all fun though


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lucky tea-pot! I just love our creations.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Reyna said:


> Lucky tea-pot! I just love our creations.


Thank you so much Reynaxx


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

belleflower said:


> Thank you so much Reynaxx


Ha, ha, I have just noticed I have typed "our" and not "your", I wish! Freudian slip!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Reyna said:


> Ha, ha, I have just noticed I have typed "our" and not "your", I wish! Freudian slip!


Ahh do not worry my friendxx


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

whitknits said:


> I love it!


Thank you so much whitknitsxx


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

LOVE IT!


----------

